# 300 zx twin or singe turbo?



## hybred (Jun 27, 2004)

found a mid 80's 300 z in a junk yard today ( actually 3) and it was turbo. didn't have time to really look. are all the turbo's twin or single? i also have a friend who has the same car (non turbo tho) who wants $200 for it. awsome runner, good t's ect just needs some rust repair. thinking about a swap..i've read the next generation z's are twin are the mid 80's?


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

from what i have read, i have never heard of a twin turbo on a 300zx from 84-89... atleast not from factory... i have an 86 and it is single turbo.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

They never made a twin turbo version at least not that I know of.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

All Z31s (84-89) are single turbo.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

unless youre a really good liar and youre telling someone with the iq of a radish that your car is twin turbo. I had one of my customers ask me if my car was a twin turbo today " OH SURE IT IS and Im boosting 30 PSI too!!!!...... I fabricated a quad turbo downpipe for it- Im going to fit that up this weekend.............yep-learned that from monster garage" I really hope he knew I was joking.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> All Z31s (84-89) are single turbo.


Well ALL Z31's had the option of being TURBO or N/A.

So.. it can be turbo or non turbo. (single turbo, not twin)

The Z32's had the option of a turbo, but only came out with Twin's.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I know they had the NA option I meant that all Z31 turbos are single turbo there are no Z31 Turbos that are twin turbo.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

hybred said:


> found a mid 80's 300 z in a junk yard today ( actually 3) and it was turbo. didn't have time to really look. are all the turbo's twin or single? i also have a friend who has the same car (non turbo tho) who wants $200 for it. awsome runner, good t's ect just needs some rust repair. thinking about a swap..i've read the next generation z's are twin are the mid 80's?




the early z's up until 89' are all single turbos from 90-96 they come with the twin turbo


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

In my opinion, the single turbo is a lot better. There is more lag, but less heat, less stupid intake piping, WAY less vacuum lines (it makes things easier), and all the really crazy fast imports (9 second supras, RX-7's, skylines, even a very few VR-4's) switch from twin turbos to a large single. Everyone who says twinturbo, (like it is one word, and can never be seperated) sound like fools to me. You can make really impressive power with a good set of twins, but it still has not been able to make as much power as a comperable big single. Twins are for factory style power, BIG single is for crazy power. All the fast Austin supras are single turbo ( like SW's 9 second, full interior, full weight car) He ran 9.81 on a factory bottom end.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If your not running over 900 HP it is more efficient just to get one big mofo. Now if you are pushing more than that (which I can almost garentee none of us are) then it's time for a twin turbo set up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> If your not running over 900 HP it is more efficient just to get one big mofo. Now if you are pushing more than that (which I can almost garentee none of us are) then it's time for a twin turbo set up.


Actually at anything over 550 or so hp , a single turbo is usually the way to go. All of the 1000+ Hp MkIV Supras are single turbo.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

actually, it tends to get difficult to make over about 600-700hp with twins. The most powerful twin turbo import I have seen is a little less than 700hp (supra) I have NEVER seen a twin turbo import make more than 900, or even more than 800hp. No, twin turbo is for LOWER power levels. Even the domestic turbo cars use twins for lower HP, and a huge single for the really fast cars. Look at the San Antonio mustangs, many are in the 7's, using a single turbo. Most of the twin turbo mustangs are in the 8's or 9's. Go to theclashofthetitans.com


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

read a couple mags. There are 900+WHP TT Supras all over them


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> read a couple mags. There are 900+WHP TT Supras all over them


I'm not much of a magazine racer, I'm talking about the cars I have seen. There was really only one fast twin turbo supra (HKS twins) in austin (actually it is an SC300 with a 2JZ-GTE) but he converted to a T-71. He said it spools faster, and has more power than ever before. he went from low 11's to a 10.2, and traps almost the same speed.


----------

